# Miss Nancy



## berndilein (18 Mai 2008)

Wieder mal was neues. Die Kerle nehmen nun über Flirtlines Kontakt auf:

1. Mail



> "Hello Dear, Am looking for you,
> How are you doing today, My name is Miss Nancy, i saw your profile today at (xxx.com) and became intrested in you,i will also like to know you more,and i would like  you to send an email to my email address so i can give you my picture, for you to know whom i am. Here is my email address ;([email protected])
> I believe we can move from here! I am waiting for your mail to my email address above.
> Remeber the distance or colour does not matter but love matters alot in life.
> ...


2. Uninteressante Antwort von mir
3. Mail



> Dearest Love,
> I am more than happy in your response to my mail.How is everything?
> Mine is a little bit tougth over here in Dakar Senegal.You are admired.
> My name is Nancy Kuru Age 24, from Ivory Coast in West Africa,(never married before) and presently residing in the refugee camp here in Dakar as a result of the civil war that was fought in my country.
> ...



4. Uninteressante BlaBla Mail von mir
5. Mail


> Dearest love Bernd.
> I am glad to write given the opportunity now. Hope you are fine. Mine is very tough over here in Dakar Senegal. I thank God for you. Your message was a bit relief for me, May God protect you for me,
> 
> In this camp we are not  allowed to go out from the camp  any how,  its  just like one staying in the prison and I hope by Gods grace I and with your help will come out here soon. We don't have any relatives now whom we can go to all our relatives ran away in the middle of the war. so my dearest love, i want to let you know that before i get contact with you, i fasted and pray for good three mounts, so Almighty Father revile his child to me which is you, that is why i have trust in you, so please my love help me, my dear i also want to let you know that you're God sent someone to pull me out this horrible place.
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Miss Nancy*

Das ist nicht neu, sondern es ist sogenannter "Bride-Scam".

Das wird sowohl von russischen, rumänischen Banden praktiziert, aber auch von schwarzafrikanischen Mitgliedern der 419-Nigeria-Connection.
"Dakar Senegal" in der einen Mail spricht denn auch für die 419-er.


----------

